# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Татуировка

## julia_nastas

Я бы хотела сделать татуировку на сгибе локтей - цитату из Бхагават Гиты. "Кто видит Меня во всем сущем, и все сущее во Мне, тот никогда не потеряет Меня из виду, и он никогда не будет потерян для Меня". Это будет оскорблением, или приемлемо?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Стихи из Бхагавад-гиты конечно это хорошо, но лучше их хранить в своей памяти, а не на своем теле. На теле достаточно ставить знаки тилаки, которые принесут нам духовное благо, как правило татуировки, какими бы они эзотерическими не были больше приносят гордости, так как основаны на желании выделиться среди окружающих. Если уж и выделяться, то лучше выделиться своим смирением и чистотой...

----------


## julia_nastas

Спасибо) только я это не для желания выделиться делаю, а для самонапоминания. Мне нужно напоминание о Нем, чтобы было со мной при любой ситуации, совершенно любой, и в любую секунду напоминало. осознания параматмы полного же нету еще... потому и делаю на таком месте, чтоб самой было удобно читать)

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Для напоминания себе лучше носить записанный на карточке стих, а желательно 108 стихов и изучать их при каждом свободном случае. Так будет практичнее, а практичность и есть наш принцип.

----------

